# Looking to buy 2005 X-Trail with high mileage



## densmper (Jun 10, 2009)

:waving:Hi Everyone!

I'm new on this forum. I'm looking at an '05 X-Trail with 2.5L 4cyl 5 spd trade in with 292,000 km. Anybody out there with high mileage on their's? I just want it for my handyman business.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine had only 78,000 when I traded it.
300,000...wow!
How much are they asking for it? 
Only $7,000 would be my wild guess.


----------



## densmper (Jun 10, 2009)

*mileage*

Actually, it was only $6500 but I decided it was too small for my handyman business. Looking for a van now.


----------

